# Eating Alone



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So tonight I'm going to the Olive Garden for dinner, first time there ever eating by myself. This was a favorite place to dine for my wife, my children and myself.

I'm not used to eating by myself at a restaurant like this, would it be inappropriate to bring a book so I don't appear to pathetic?


----------



## Kasus (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep bring a book.Alone is not nice. Plus it helps to keep your mind of as you may end up reminiscing old memories.


----------



## lovemygirls (Feb 26, 2012)

Eating alone is great actually. A book is perfectly fine! Even before I was married & while I was married, I always enjoyed a meal to myself!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I always read a book when I eat alone. Saw a guy eating alone at the restaurant that my husband and I were eating at last night. He spent most of his time reading his iPhone. I don't think he looked pathetic. Heck, for that matter, my husband and I spent most of the time reading our iPhones 

Maybe going to an old favorite isn't such a good idea. Is there some place where you always wanted to eat, but could never talk her into trying?


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Another option is to sit at the bar, if the restaurant offers meal service there. For me, it doesn't feel as "obvious" that I'm alone as sitting at a table does. Also, on the upside, you might get into some conversations and meet new people.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I always would go out alone when single. I'd take book, a notebook and pen. I enjoy my time alone. Sometimes I still go out by myself and enjoy people watching.

Look, NO ONE knows your situation except you. It doesn't look pathetic to eat alone. Maybe you're on a road trip meeting someone fabulous. Maybe you're stopping to eat after work, alone. No one will judge...no one cares. Honest.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL. I have tried to eat alone twice last week and both times ended up with company. The first time I was looking for someone and he hadn't shown (not a romantic encounter, looking for someone who was going to be lined up to teach dance lessons in my town), and someone else was at the restuarant waiting on the same guy, so we sat together for the evening and ate, shared appetizers, walked out together. He was 80 I am 48 and partnered happily already (partner is in the hospital...), worked out fine. Few days later sitting outside on the patio at the hospital cafeteria, chief of a department joined me for lunch, as tables were all full. You mind? he asked. I said no, second time this week I'll have eaten with a stranger. How'd that go for you, he asked. Great! I said. LOL. Kinda funny because our area is known for being insular.

My advice, eat at the bar, and you'll have company, and it will be fun. Being alone is an opportunity to keep someone else company, not a pathetic singular situation. I think you can read at home...when out feel free to mingle and socialize and look around. Everyone has to be the stranger at one time or another. It's a well-known role in every eating establishment and rules of the road to the travelers who are true travelers are that nobody eats alone if they want company.
If you trust to this, you will enjoy your dining forays immensely.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, if the place has a bar (and you're not a recovering alcoholic), that's a great place to eat alone, but not alone


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Now I want their salad and breadsticks and soup. OMG!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I dunno. I ate in a bar with my sweetie and it was crowded, leads to nothing good (or the opposite) when the leg room is cramped, lol. 
It's an acquired habit - this morning my leg got all covered with white hospital blanket lint. 

Restaurants and cafes are a natural for finding new friends or just passing friends. It's all legit and to share a meal with a stranger is a habit worth developing. It's how we care for each other, there is nothing unnatural about it.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Now your making me hungry for Olive Garden,, and if I went I'd have to eat alone too.... 

Think I'll just go to bed instead.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Now your making me hungry for Olive Garden,, and if I went I'd have to eat alone too....
> 
> Think I'll just go to bed instead.


How can you know that for sure!
It's not a certainty. 
But if you stay home, you'll surely eat alone.


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

Totally, get used to it and enjoy it. I'd bring a laptop or iPhone, felt weird at first, but not for long.

P.S. I met my current GF while eating alone with my laptop. Wasn't looking for anyone, just started talking...glad I wasn't eating at home alone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

And go somewhere new...at first even going to the same grocery store my ex and I used to frequent would break me down. Find a new vibe, new crowd, new memories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Now I want their salad and breadsticks and soup. OMG!


Especially the _pasta fagioli_! Dang that makes me hungry!

Proud, if you can't find some family member or good friend to accompany you to OG, then packing along that good book of yours is certainly permissable. Wish that I had a dollar for every solo person that I've witnessed reading a book while in a restaurant having dinner! _Bon appetit!_

And if you should see an attractive female solo-reading diner in there, it's certainly _apropos_ for you to ask her what she is reading! A great ice-breaker!


----------

